
Show HN: HackerTribe – community of hackers and founders. Looking for feedback - rayalez
http://hackertribe.io/
======
rayalez
Hey, everyone! I'm working on an open source community platform that I think
you guys might find interesting.

You can check out our repo here:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/nexus/](https://github.com/raymestalez/nexus/)

It is still a work in progress, but I would really love to hear your
feedback/opinions/suggestions about how I can improve it.

